

Israel's water ninja - roye
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-08/takadu-helps-israel-be-a-most-efficient-water-manager#r=hp-lst

======
Zaheer
While I applaud Israel's great water conservation and infrastructure efforts,
it's important not to forget the dirt under the rug...

Here's a great visual on the water disparity between Palestinians and
Israelis: [http://visualizingpalestine.org/system/visual/en/VP-WB-
Water...](http://visualizingpalestine.org/system/visual/en/VP-WB-Water-
EN-20130321.jpg?2014)

And another on the discriminatory water supply:
[http://www.btselem.org/water/discrimination_in_water_supply](http://www.btselem.org/water/discrimination_in_water_supply)

~~~
cfontes
Is the water body inside their owned(no matter how) territory?

Because if so. Well they don't have to actually share it do they?

Just saying it, I have no sides... No flamewars, ok?

~~~
theorique
It's in Shomron, Israel.

~~~
ta75757
For those who don't know what this means:

"In modern times, the territory is generally and almost universally known as
part of the West Bank."

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shomron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shomron))

------
thaddeusmt
I love reading about "big data" projects that aren't about marketing and
advertising. This is particularly interesting to me with my latent
environmental and overpopulation concerns. Fantastic article, good find.

~~~
roye
That's what struck me about it as well. I think things like this along with
body/health tracking will be the true IoT killer apps

------
cfontes
Very interesting, I wonder what kinds of sensors and analysis are behind the
software. It's accuracy rate, detection speed and other things like that.

Would be really nice to work on this kind of stuff.

------
debacle
I always wonder, hearing these stories, if I should feel bad that my proximity
to a natural reservoir of fresh water means that our muni water system is one
of the most wasteful in the world. These people are performing Liet-Keynes
levels of water conservation.

~~~
ars
In some places it's not really possible to "waste" water. Any water use just
heads downstream for the next person.

------
curlyquote
What the hell is going on in that graph? The West Bank is "High-income"? Yemen
is "High-income"?

------
Synaesthesia
They should spare a drop for Gaza

~~~
dsq
Israel provides water, power fuel, medicine, food, etc. to Gaza even during
conflicts.

~~~
Zaheer
Is that supposed to be a bonus point for Israel? So does the US Prison system
to inmates. When you control all borders, airspace and sea access what other
option is there?

~~~
Zaheer
@gizmo686 Does taking water from the Palestinians and then returning a portion
back to them count?

I linked to some articles/info above for more info.

~~~
debacle
Zaheer HN prevents you from directly replying to comments after a certain
nesting level to prevent flamewars, but if you click on the "link" link for a
post you should be able to normally reply to it, regardless of the depth.

~~~
Zaheer
Did not know that, thanks :)

